# Dry Fly Gin - the review



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok, as promised, here is the review (sorry no picture, maybe I can get one tossed up tomorrow).

Initial impressions make me think, huh, I love it and I hate it...what the hell do I do with this? I say this because I was expecting London dry gin and this is much more a genever. But, strangely it can still play like a London dry as genever sucks in the form of a martini while Dry Fly can pull it off. 

The nose is hard for me to be exacting about as I have only one bottle of genever (Anchor Steams Genevieve) so I'm pretty much a noob for that style while a seasoned London dry drinker. I get sugary sweetness and tons of floral notes with junipers hiding in the far background. Fruit is in there too but I'm struggling to figure it out, strawberries maybe?

On the mouth I love this, the quality is obvious as I can roll it around my mouth for seeming ages as the alcohol burn ever so slowly as it builds up to a tingle, yes only the highest quality spirits can pull off this feat. My beer loving self gets a evil grin as I detect hops, why do I detect hops I haven't the slightest idea, but I taste them and that makes me happy. There is a definite sweetness to this along with some salty mineral character that follows through to the finish where it is joined with mint. 

It leaves a thick, almost oily mouth feel that the mint nicely cools off so one isn't left annoyed with oiliness as with a Tanqueray 10. 

All in all I will say this is a masterfully distilled spirit. I'm not a huge genever fan, but this cross over could teach me to learn to like it more. If you are looking for a nice piney London dry for a martini this isn't it; however, unlike a genever this can make a nice martini when one is in the mood for something a little different. BTW, Santa Barbara jalapeno olives did a nice job in my Dry Fly martini.

I won't score this with a number as I'm all over the board on it, just try it and see for yourself.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Interesting review, Ben! Thanks for the read!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> Fruit is in there too but I'm struggling to figure it out, strawberries maybe?
> 
> why do I detect hops I haven't the slightest idea, but I taste them and that makes me happy


First for the fruit, I get apples...

Second, why do you taste hops? Because it is made with hops :wink:

Good review. You might be all over the place but you still nailed it.

Edit: Now you have to make a Dry Fly Vodka Martini. http://dapperscout.com/the-best-dirty-martini


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

Hmm apples, I'll have to keep that in mind next time I try it. I love a piney London dry for my martinis so part of me hopes that Dry Fly would produce one of those too kind of how Anchor Steam has the two different kinds. I've never been a huge vodka fan and I have a neighbor who likes to get into it so if I ever get some Dry Fly for that vodka martini I'll have to hide it or he will drink it before I get to it.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

As promised picture.


----------

